# My experience taban orbital decompression



## alfonsi (Apr 13, 2022)

Got orbital decompression with dr taban February 10th 2022 cost $11,500 recovery was hell lots of pain and discomfort plus red eyes, bruising swelling double vision for over a month but dr taban is a really nice dude and listens to all my goals and concerns I know there’s places in India and Korea to do it half price but how professional and nice he was I don’t regret at all spending the money with him and my eyes look a lot better now, I’m on my 3rd month of recovery right now. Now that my eyes aren’t bulging the next plan is to get cheek implants with Pagnoni for my flat cheek bones and infraorbital rim implants for a hunter eye look in combination with this orbital decompression wish me luck


----------



## jahsuuu (Apr 13, 2022)

Can you post before and after pics?


----------



## CursedOne (Apr 13, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> Got orbital decompression with dr taban February 10th 2022 cost $11,500 recovery was hell lots of pain and discomfort plus red eyes, bruising swelling double vision for over a month but dr taban is a really nice dude and listens to all my goals and concerns I know there’s places in India and Korea to do it half price but how professional and nice he was I don’t regret at all spending the money with him and my eyes look a lot better now, I’m on my 3rd month of recovery right now. Now that my eyes aren’t bulging the next plan is to get cheek implants with Pagnoni for my flat cheek bones and infraorbital rim implants for a hunter eye look in combination with this orbital decompression wish me luck


mirin, are you from us? I also have bug eyes, and I also wanna do orbital decompression next year, however I dislike flying all the way to fucking us. I will get it done in europe most likely


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 13, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> Got orbital decompression with dr taban February 10th 2022 cost $11,500 recovery was hell lots of pain and discomfort plus red eyes, bruising swelling double vision for over a month but dr taban is a really nice dude and listens to all my goals and concerns I know there’s places in India and Korea to do it half price but how professional and nice he was I don’t regret at all spending the money with him and my eyes look a lot better now, I’m on my 3rd month of recovery right now. Now that my eyes aren’t bulging the next plan is to get cheek implants with Pagnoni for my flat cheek bones and infraorbital rim implants for a hunter eye look in combination with this orbital decompression wish me luck


Would u mind sending before after pics on pm? you can just send the eyes of you want


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 13, 2022)

Did you have actual bulging eyes like Graves’ disease or just wanted more deeper set eyes?


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 13, 2022)

Can you show before of your eyes?


----------



## homesick (Apr 13, 2022)

Impressive for a 9 post graycel. U are Top 1*%* taking action compared to me and the rest of the site


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 13, 2022)

Wait what is the scar around your medial canthus?


Also did your eyes get horizontally shorter or longer?


----------



## alfonsi (Apr 13, 2022)

I attached pictures on original post I’m adding them again something’s glitching posting with my phone


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 13, 2022)

Greycels strike again


----------



## alfonsi (Apr 13, 2022)

do i press attach files on bottom or do i press the picture button on the top row next to link button 
when i press the top button says error loading page and this time im using my laptop not my phone so both are doing the same error
not sure if its because the images are png files not jpeg


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Apr 13, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> Got orbital decompression with dr taban February 10th 2022 cost $11,500 recovery was hell lots of pain and discomfort plus red eyes, bruising swelling double vision for over a month but dr taban is a really nice dude and listens to all my goals and concerns I know there’s places in India and Korea to do it half price but how professional and nice he was I don’t regret at all spending the money with him and my eyes look a lot better now, I’m on my 3rd month of recovery right now. Now that my eyes aren’t bulging the next plan is to get cheek implants with Pagnoni for my flat cheek bones and infraorbital rim implants for a hunter eye look in combination with this orbital decompression wish me luck


make sure to hit up my surgeon review megathread brocel


----------



## bogii (Apr 13, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> do i press attach files on bottom or do i press the picture button on the top row next to link button
> when i press the top button says error loading page and this time im using my laptop not my phone so both are doing the same error
> not sure if its because the images are png files not jpeg


it's bugged, upload on imgur and post the link here


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 13, 2022)

This surgery make me cringe extremely hard ngl

The way they cut out fat and shave of bone behind your eyeball. You need balls to undergo this shit


----------



## Titbot (Apr 13, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> Got orbital decompression with dr taban February 10th 2022 cost $11,500 recovery was hell lots of pain and discomfort plus red eyes, bruising swelling double vision for over a month but dr taban is a really nice dude and listens to all my goals and concerns I know there’s places in India and Korea to do it half price but how professional and nice he was I don’t regret at all spending the money with him and my eyes look a lot better now, I’m on my 3rd month of recovery right now. Now that my eyes aren’t bulging the next plan is to get cheek implants with Pagnoni for my flat cheek bones and infraorbital rim implants for a hunter eye look in combination with this orbital decompression wish me luck


JFL. You ruined your orbitals floor op. In the coming months your pfl is gonna shorten too


----------



## lutte (Apr 13, 2022)

Maybe you should have payed someone to teach you punctuation


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 13, 2022)

lutte said:


> Maybe you should have payed someone to teach you punctuation


Och tusen, tusen


----------



## lutte (Apr 13, 2022)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Och tusen, tusen


va?


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 13, 2022)

lutte said:


> va?


Och tändes tusen


----------



## Wiizero (Apr 13, 2022)

sergeant blackpill said:


> make sure to hit up my surgeon review megathread brocel


can you link the thread?


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 13, 2022)

12k for OD What the Fuark so his OD, Cantho, and Pexy is probably 1/2 100k?


----------



## alfonsi (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## alfonsi (Apr 13, 2022)

lutte said:


> Maybe you should have payed someone to teach you punctuation


fuck grammar lessons I’m here for looksmaxing


----------



## Looksmax305 (Apr 13, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> View attachment 1633894
> View attachment 1633895
> View attachment 1633896
> View attachment 1633897
> ...


The fact taban would perform OD when your eyes are so barely prominent is crazy but hey more power to you


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Apr 13, 2022)

Why did you get OD if you’re getting under eye implants? They deep set your eyes anyway


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 13, 2022)

11.5k for no difference nice. Anyone have good Rome surgeons who can do canthoplasty on me and give me Hunter eyes for half the cost?


----------



## alfonsi (Apr 13, 2022)

I’m only 2 months into recovery right now taban said full result I will see it in 6 months, he also said he was only going to do 4-6mm of retraction. To me it looks a hell of a lot better already compared to my eyes before. The combination of OD plus infraorbital rim implants will look a lot better than just cheek implants alone is my idea and why I’m deciding to do both not just one or the other


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 13, 2022)

Nope over. Should’ve went to someone cheaper


alfonsi said:


> I’m only 2 months into recovery right now taban said full result I will see it in 6 months, he also said he was only going to do 4-6mm of retraction. To me it looks a hell of a lot better already compared to my eyes before. The combination of OD plus infraorbital rim implants will look a lot better than just cheek implants alone is my idea and why I’m deciding to do both not just one or the other


----------



## zeek (Apr 13, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> View attachment 1633894
> View attachment 1633895
> View attachment 1633896
> View attachment 1633897
> ...


Which are before and which are after


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 14, 2022)

zeek said:


> Which are before and which are after


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Apr 14, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> Got orbital decompression with dr taban February 10th 2022 cost $11,500 recovery was hell lots of pain and discomfort plus red eyes, bruising swelling double vision for over a month but dr taban is a really nice dude and listens to all my goals and concerns I know there’s places in India and Korea to do it half price but how professional and nice he was I don’t regret at all spending the money with him and my eyes look a lot better now, I’m on my 3rd month of recovery right now. Now that my eyes aren’t bulging the next plan is to get cheek implants with Pagnoni for my flat cheek bones and infraorbital rim implants for a hunter eye look in combination with this orbital decompression wish me luck


ayo you got before afters for us?


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Apr 14, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> fuck grammar lessons I’m here for looksmaxing


nigga really wrote payed and not paid


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Apr 14, 2022)

lutte said:


> Maybe you should have payed someone to teach you punctuation


should have learned spelling


----------



## catastaire (Apr 25, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> Got orbital decompression with dr taban February 10th 2022 cost $11,500 recovery was hell lots of pain and discomfort plus red eyes, bruising swelling double vision for over a month but dr taban is a really nice dude and listens to all my goals and concerns I know there’s places in India and Korea to do it half price but how professional and nice he was I don’t regret at all spending the money with him and my eyes look a lot better now, I’m on my 3rd month of recovery right now. Now that my eyes aren’t bulging the next plan is to get cheek implants with Pagnoni for my flat cheek bones and infraorbital rim implants for a hunter eye look in combination with this orbital decompression wish me luck


why didn't you just get the infras while you were under the knife with Taban?


----------



## valhalar (Apr 25, 2022)

catastaire said:


> why didn't you just get the infras while you were under the knife with Taban?


That wouldn't have been a wise decision. You want custom infras, which require you to scan the bone first and then plan. You cannot do that when you are going to cut away bone in the OD.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 25, 2022)

Bruh od is a meme surgery. Paid top dollar to get scammed


----------



## catastaire (Apr 25, 2022)

valhalar said:


> That wouldn't have been a wise decision. You want custom infras, which require you to scan the bone first and then plan. You cannot do that when you are going to cut away bone in the OD.


Huh? That is standard procedure with Taban. He in fact packages Infra implants, OD, Lower Eyelid Retraction surgery and Canthoplasty all in one go.


----------



## catastaire (Apr 25, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> Got orbital decompression with dr taban February 10th 2022 cost $11,500 recovery was hell lots of pain and discomfort plus red eyes, bruising swelling double vision for over a month but dr taban is a really nice dude and listens to all my goals and concerns I know there’s places in India and Korea to do it half price but how professional and nice he was I don’t regret at all spending the money with him and my eyes look a lot better now, I’m on my 3rd month of recovery right now. Now that my eyes aren’t bulging the next plan is to get cheek implants with Pagnoni for my flat cheek bones and infraorbital rim implants for a hunter eye look in combination with this orbital decompression wish me luck


Not gonna lie. Even I as a Taban fan feel like your results just weren't all that great. Thanks for posting as this is making me reconsider OD for myself now though.


----------



## valhalar (Apr 25, 2022)

catastaire said:


> Huh? That is standard procedure with Taban. He in fact packages Infra implants, OD, Lower Eyelid Retraction surgery and Canthoplasty all in one go.


Yeah I looked, you’re right. Interesting the OP didn’t go for that option then. Wonder why…?


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Apr 25, 2022)

I hate to be that guy, but there is not difference for real.

But i have to tell that you should post better pics, front ones mostly. Those weird camera angles dont help


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Apr 25, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Yeah I looked, you’re right. Interesting the OP didn’t go for that option then. Wonder why…?


The cost maybe, 
if only OD is 11.5 k, the full package will be like 500k jfl


----------



## catastaire (Apr 25, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Yeah I looked, you’re right. Interesting the OP didn’t go for that option then. Wonder why…?


To be honest, the OP's results are the number one thing that scare me about these operations. All of that money and time down the drain for almost nothing. Most ocular plastic surgeons including Taban even offer huge discounts to doing it all at once as it is much easier on them.

OD scares the crap out of me, but it is hands down the most looks-maxing procedure for the eye area in tandem with the implants and other things (eyelid retract surgery, canthoplasty etc.):


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 25, 2022)

catastaire said:


> Huh? That is standard procedure with Taban. He in fact packages Infra implants, OD, Lower Eyelid Retraction surgery and Canthoplasty all in one go.


How much?


----------



## catastaire (Apr 25, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> How much?


I have heard anywhere from 30k to 50 k. 

This doesn't include the needed flights out to California and the local stays at the hotel for multiple nights for TWO people (as you will need someone to accompany you after the surgery). It also doesn't include follow-ups just in case your surgery fails, which Taban is rumored to charge for the cost of the original surgery AGAIN in order to repair. <--- That is the biggest downside to Taban. Not the original price but the fact that apparently he charges you the original cost again to fix any mistake. I need to message the RealSelf user who posted this testimony.

If a decent ocular plastic surgeon who wasn't lazy about posting before/after photos and could produce results similar to Taban entered the market, they would make a killing because of Taban's prices. 

Unfortunately, the other ones are either tech-illiterate, lazy or are just not good at these procedures. Taban pretty much owns this market because of this and his bag will be secured for quite a while now.


----------



## lonelycurry (Apr 25, 2022)

damn that looks painful, but i think i need it. How do they push your eyeballs back?


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 25, 2022)

catastaire said:


> I have heard anywhere from 30k to 50 k.
> 
> This doesn't include the needed flights out to California and the local stays at the hotel for multiple nights for TWO people (as you will need someone to accompany you after the surgery). It also doesn't include follow-ups just in case your surgery fails, which Taban is rumored to charge for the cost of the original surgery AGAIN in order to repair. <--- That is the biggest downside to Taban. Not the original price but the fact that apparently he charges you the original cost again to fix any mistake. I need to message the RealSelf user who posted this testimony.
> 
> ...


Does he use peel for infra and is it saddled rim with zygo/cheekbone implants?


----------



## 5ft1 (Apr 25, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Bruh od is a meme surgery. Paid top dollar to get scammed


OP's eyes are noticeably more deepset but the protrusion wasn't that noticable in the before anyway; overall 0 change in SMV. After seeing Titbot's surgery underwhelming results, I think OD is only worth on people who's eyes look like this. 






I have seen canthoplasty/canthopexy/lower eyelid retraction results with eye areas with a similar level of protrusion as OP's ngl. And all of Taban's good results come from a combination of OD + the mentioned surgeries.


----------



## alfonsi (Apr 25, 2022)

I’m getting saddle rim implants then depending how my eyelids look after I’ll choose if I want eyelid or blepharoplasty or canthoplasty after honestly might not need anything after the implants so why pay all that money I have a deficiency in bone structure under my eyes that needs to be corrected


----------



## catastaire (Apr 25, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> View attachment 1651305
> View attachment 1651306
> 
> I’m getting saddle rim implants then depending how my eyelids look after I’ll choose if I want eyelid or blepharoplasty or canthoplasty after honestly might not need anything after the implants so why pay all that money I have a deficiency in bone structure under my eyes that needs to be corrected


Yes, according to Taban. Blephoraplasty is unneeded after either infraorbital implants, eyelid retraction surgery or Canthoplasty. That is one of the dual purposes of the implants. Any good ocular plastic surgeon (including Taban) will naturally include in the Infra implants for either eyelid retraction or Canthoplasty as the implants anchor the soft tissue to the implant taking the weight off of the cheek off of the eyelid. This in theory is to prevent the Canthus/lower lid from being pulled back down to its original spot.

tldr; opt for Canthoplasty or Lower Lid retraction surgery as both include implants with the former (Canthoplasty) also including the latter (LLR surgery).


----------



## catastaire (Apr 25, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> OP's eyes are noticeably more deepset but the protrusion wasn't that noticable in the before anyway; overall 0 change in SMV. After seeing Titbot's surgery underwhelming results, I think OD is only worth on people who's eyes look like this.
> 
> View attachment 1650898
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Here is another case of OD/LLR/Cantho/Ifra package work done by Taban that I am not quite sure how to feel about it:





While this guy's eyes are certainly more "deep-set" and less bug/frog-eyed... I am just not sure whether his results were really worth it.
I honestly feel if the guy just squinted his eyes in the before photo it would have looked virtually no different than the after photo.

What do you think? Side profile is much more revealing though:


----------



## catastaire (Apr 25, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Does he use peel for infra and is it saddled rim with zygo/cheekbone implants?


I'll be looking that info up soon as I want to know more about this too!
One thing I do know about the implants , Steinsapir and Eppley drill theirs into the orbital rim with hard palate from roof of the mouth sowed in behind the eyelid. Taban takes a different approach. I don't even believe he drills his implants in. Will be back with more info though.


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 25, 2022)

catastaire said:


> I'll be looking that info up soon as I want to know more about this too!
> One thing I do know about the implants , Steinsapir and Eppley drill theirs into the orbital rim with hard palate from roof of the mouth sowed in behind the eyelid. Taban takes a different approach. I don't even believe he drills his implants in. Will be back with more info though.


Thank you yes keep me updated


----------



## alfonsi (Apr 25, 2022)

catastaire said:


> Absolutely. Here is another case of OD/LLR/Cantho/Ifra package work done by Taban that I am not quite sure how to feel about it:
> View attachment 1651314
> 
> 
> ...


This guy needs a more Aggressive saddle implant taban told me he goes very small with the cheek orbit implants that’s why I didn’t chose to have him do mine and he charges 11k for orbital implants where eppley does saddle more aggressive design for hunter eyes for $15k and Pagnoni 13k


----------



## catastaire (Apr 26, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> This guy needs a more Aggressive saddle implant taban told me he goes very small with the cheek orbit implants that’s why I didn’t chose to have him do mine and he charges 11k for orbital implants where eppley does saddle more aggressive design for hunter eyes for $15k and Pagnoni 13k


If Eppley had the better implant why not opt for OD with him instead of Taban and that way implants could have been done while you were opened up? I would hate to have to pay another 15k for implants and then have to endure all of that pain of surgery again when it all could have been done at once.


----------



## alfonsi (Apr 26, 2022)

catastaire said:


> If Eppley had the better implant why not opt for OD with him instead of Taban and that way implants could have been done while you were opened up? I would hate to have to pay another 15k for implants and then have to endure all of that pain of surgery again when it all could have been done at once.


Taban is world class for orbital decompression I refuse to take a risk going blind and have someone other than him or Raymond Douglass to do it


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 26, 2022)

Doesn’t Taban use silicone for implants though?


----------



## KDA Player (Apr 26, 2022)

Result is less than a centimeter but I can definitly see it.

I would say +0.2 PSL tbh, not that big but definitly something that since can only be improved with a surgery, is good to take.

True looksmaxer ngl, don't listen to the other copers saying there is no diff, they either cope because of poverty or fear.


----------



## alfonsi (Apr 26, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Doesn’t Taban use silicone for implants though?


Yes but I’m going with peek


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 26, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> Yes but I’m going with peek


He also does peek?


----------



## catastaire (Apr 26, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> Taban is world class for orbital decompression I refuse to take a risk going blind and have someone other than him or Raymond Douglass to do it


Ok. That makes sense. Speaking of Raymond Douglas-- he is another one that I have only heard about on this forum but he seems to have very few before/after photos concerning Canthoplasty, LE retraction surgery etc.. What makes you put him up there with Taban if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 26, 2022)

catastaire said:


> Absolutely. Here is another case of OD/LLR/Cantho/Ifra package work done by Taban that I am not quite sure how to feel about it:
> View attachment 1651314
> 
> 
> ...


Zero change in smv

His upper eyelids and hollowness failos him extremely hard


----------



## CursedOne (Apr 26, 2022)

I barely See a Difference....
For 11k thats too much. Also Ur eyes werent even that Buggy.

Not good result. Not gonna lie.

Did Taban only remove fat or Did He also remove Bones?


----------



## alfonsi (Apr 26, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> I barely See a Difference....
> For 11k thats too much. Also Ur eyes werent even that Buggy.
> 
> Not good result. Not gonna lie.
> ...


He’s shave the bone down inside my eye orbit


----------



## alfonsi (Apr 26, 2022)

catastaire said:


> Ok. That makes sense. Speaking of Raymond Douglas-- he is another one that I have only heard about on this forum but he seems to have very few before/after photos concerning Canthoplasty, LE retraction surgery etc.. What makes you put him up there with Taban if you don't mind me asking?


Ramen Douglas has a good YouTube and social media Instagram that’s why I bring him up


----------



## alfonsi (Apr 26, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> He also does peek?


Pagnoni is doing my peek implants not taban


----------



## Spirit33 (May 1, 2022)

Hey bro,how soon can you go back to work after surgery?


----------



## alfonsi (May 1, 2022)

Spirit33 said:


> Hey bro,how soon can you go back to work after surgery?


I did it in 2 weeks but I would recommend a month because I was in discomfort looking left right up and down for about a month looking straight ahead was fine no pain


----------



## reputation (May 2, 2022)

Aahahahahahaha 11,500$ 


alfonsi said:


> Got orbital decompression with dr taban February 10th 2022 cost $11,500 recovery was hell lots of pain and discomfort plus red eyes, bruising swelling double vision for over a month but dr taban is a really nice dude and listens to all my goals and concerns I know there’s places in India and Korea to do it half price but how professional and nice he was I don’t regret at all spending the money with him and my eyes look a lot better now, I’m on my 3rd month of recovery right now. Now that my eyes aren’t bulging the next plan is to get cheek implants with Pagnoni for my flat cheek bones and infraorbital rim implants for a hunter eye look in combination with this orbital decompression wish me luck


----------



## Swee98 (May 2, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> I did it in 2 weeks but I would recommend a month because I was in discomfort looking left right up and down for about a month looking straight ahead was fine no pain


Did people notice the bruising or scars from OD after just 2 weeks?


----------



## CursedOne (May 2, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> I did it in 2 weeks but I would recommend a month because I was in discomfort looking left right up and down for about a month looking straight ahead was fine no pain


How Long do U have to stay in Hospital?


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 2, 2022)

Hey Chief I gots da question. How do they perform OD? Like they just cut your eyeball or they do something outside the eye on the eyelid? Someone told me it is invasive as shit and risky af. I scar bad so if it involves cutting my fucking eyelid up then that’s the no go.


----------



## alfonsi (May 3, 2022)

reputation said:


> Aahahahahahaha 11,500$


$4000 in India 5000 Turkey or $6000 in Korea with very little reviews or $11,500 for taban who is possibly the best surgeon in the world for orbital decompression your eyes aren’t something you want to roll the dice on even if you can’t afford it save a little longer


----------



## alfonsi (May 3, 2022)

Swee98 said:


> Did people notice the bruising or scars from OD after just 2 weeks?


Lots of bruising for about a month and a half


----------



## alfonsi (May 3, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> How Long do U have to stay in Hospital?


24 hours in hospital


----------



## alfonsi (May 3, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Hey Chief I gots da question. How do they perform OD? Like they just cut your eyeball or they do something outside the eye on the eyelid? Someone told me it is invasive as shit and risky af. I scar bad so if it involves cutting my fucking eyelid up then that’s the no go.


They cut the inside of your eyelids and no visible scars because they don’t cut your outside eyelid skin only the inside that touches the eyeball


----------



## ecig (May 3, 2022)

You definitely ascended OP congrats.I am gonna get OD soon as well


----------



## Cristiano88 (May 3, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> Got orbital decompression with dr taban February 10th 2022 cost $11,500 recovery was hell lots of pain and discomfort plus red eyes, bruising swelling double vision for over a month but dr taban is a really nice dude and listens to all my goals and concerns I know there’s places in India and Korea to do it half price but how professional and nice he was I don’t regret at all spending the money with him and my eyes look a lot better now, I’m on my 3rd month of recovery right now. Now that my eyes aren’t bulging the next plan is to get cheek implants with Pagnoni for my flat cheek bones and infraorbital rim implants for a hunter eye look in combination with this orbital decompression wish me luck


Can you post or PM me before/after.
Just the eyes.


----------



## Spirit33 (May 3, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> $4000 in India 5000 Turkey or $6000 in Korea with very little reviews or $11,500 for taban who is possibly the best surgeon in the world for orbital decompression your eyes aren’t something you want to roll the dice on even if you can’t afford it save a little longer


Bro,How did you find out about these doctors, from a forum?can you give me a link？


----------



## Spirit33 (May 3, 2022)

Cristiano88 said:


> Can you post or PM me before/after.
> Just the eyes.


He has already posted, in the replys


----------



## Looksmax25 (May 12, 2022)

alfonsi said:


> This guy needs a more Aggressive saddle implant taban told me he goes very small with the cheek orbit implants that’s why I didn’t chose to have him do mine and he charges 11k for orbital implants where eppley does saddle more aggressive design for hunter eyes for $15k and Pagnoni 13k



This guy has basically non existent infras he needed something much much more aggressive to see a good result... it seems like surgeons will give you a huge jaw but most are way too conservative on the cheekbones/eyes. To get a GOOD result on cheekbones/infras some people need 7-8mm plus or they just see a minor improvement.


----------



## md042601 (May 30, 2022)

Have you guys seen this result? It’s without infraorbital rim


----------



## Oberyn (May 30, 2022)

md042601 said:


> Have you guys seen this result? It’s without infraorbital rim



Can you stop promoting this shit?


----------



## md042601 (May 30, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Can you stop promoting this shit?


I just want opinions on it. I’ve gotten responses ranging from it looks gross to he ascended psl


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 30, 2022)

md042601 said:


> I just want opinions on it. I’ve gotten responses ranging from it looks gross to he ascended psl





Oberyn said:


> Can you stop promoting this shit?


He is the doctor @valhalar expose this kid


----------



## fruitgunpop (Jul 18, 2022)

tesseract said:


> Why did you get OD if you’re getting under eye implants? They deep set your eyes anyway


Can u elab more using autistic terms or link something


----------



## 5ft1 (Aug 31, 2022)

catastaire said:


> Absolutely. Here is another case of OD/LLR/Cantho/Ifra package work done by Taban that I am not quite sure how to feel about it:
> View attachment 1651314
> 
> 
> ...


This result is a good example about the importance of fat distribution in the eyes.

Even someone with normal eyes can have significant UEE due to subpar fat placement, see Cillian Murphy


----------



## mugly (Yesterday at 2:11 PM)

with no upper eyelid exposure


----------

